# Interior Detailer / Dash dressing



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Have been using AS dash dandy for a long time now but as the can as finished I am looking for some recommendations, 

have seen somewhere suggesting using AG vinyl and rubber, anyone used this on the dash and trims? any good?


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Auto Finesse Spritz is good on the dash as it gives a lovely natural matte look.

I have used the auto glym before but found it a bit greasy.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Carlack Plastic Renew is one that doesn't get a lot of chat on here but does a very nice, subtle job.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

EZ Car Care Sleek is quite good, 2 in 1 with a nice satin finish


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

AG vinyl and rubber is good ,new car smell, never found it greasy , just wipe over do not buff, if buffed the dash reflects in the windscreen.used it on plastics and rubber under the bonnet spray on and leave for atleast 20 mins then wipe .


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Adams interior detailer no.1 in my view great finish lovely fresh scent.


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

has anyone used the megs interior quick detailer?


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

mac1459 said:


> AG vinyl and rubber is good ,new car smell, never found it greasy , just wipe over do not buff, if buffed the dash reflects in the windscreen.used it on plastics and rubber under the bonnet spray on and leave for atleast 20 mins then wipe .


i've seen a few people recommend this


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm using meguiars quick interior detailer. Bought in gallon size it's extremely cost effective and I find it to leave a fantastic finish behind with minimal effort. 

I use HD Total APC if I need a deep clean followed by HD Protect.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse spritz cleans and leaves a nice matte look as said above


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

Spoony said:


> I'm using meguiars quick interior detailer. Bought in gallon size it's extremely cost effective and I find it to leave a fantastic finish behind with minimal effort.
> 
> I use HD Total APC if I need a deep clean followed by HD Protect.


Picked up the megs as it was 3 for 2, so I'll get it a whirl and let you know how I get on


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Sonax ****pit, matte finish & great smell.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

QPRsteve said:


> Picked up the megs as it was 3 for 2, so I'll get it a whirl and let you know how I get on


Aye let us know how you get on. It's one of my favourites and I'm not sure I will use anything else.

I've got Autosmart Interior Dressing too if I'm after a different finish.


----------



## Mick.M. (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm going to give gtechniq c6 matte dash a try.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I couldn't get on with gtechniq, not sure if it was me!

Use Mitchell and kings dressing now, leaves the best finish I've seen on the family cars :argie:


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm currently using car plan trim dressing on my dash and all plastics doing a good job and I got a 5 litre bottle for 15 quid at halfords


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autofinesse spritz cleans and leaves a nice matte look as said above


+1 smells great as well :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

QPRsteve said:


> has anyone used the megs interior quick detailer?


Yes, and personally I love it

But it is a quick detailer; it doesn't have any cleaning capability as such, but leaves a nice, slightly darker finish, completely matt.

The other one I use is 303 Aerospace, but this does leave silk finish, so slightly reflective for a day or two then is lovely and dark.

These both noticeably reduce dust in the car (anti static)


----------



## QPRsteve (Mar 4, 2013)

tosh said:


> Yes, and personally I love it
> 
> But it is a quick detailer; it doesn't have any cleaning capability as such, but leaves a nice, slightly darker finish, completely matt.
> 
> ...


That's ok I have interior cleaner, just looking for a dresser. Used dash dandy for a long time and Megs is usually on the whole good stuff so I took a punt


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nanolex cleans well and leaves a new car finish, dust seems to stay away for a good while and it smells awesome 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=356127


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Can any of the above be used on controls e.g. are they greasy or slippery?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I use the Meg's quick interior detailer on the steering wheel and controls, it not greasy and leaves a lovely Matt finish. Never had any issues in doing so I will continue with.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

steelghost said:


> Carlack Plastic Renew is one that doesn't get a lot of chat on here but does a very nice, subtle job.


Totally agree,not keen on the initial smell but it soon goes and leaves a good clean surface

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

CleanCar99 said:


> Can any of the above be used on controls e.g. are they greasy or slippery?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


From my experience, Megs Interior Detailer can; Megs Ultimate Interior CANNOT.

The ultimate products are definitely slippery, and I've had to APC my hands and the steering wheel afterwards because of overspray. Don't have that problem with the regular QID

I've found my bottle of 1z ****pit Premium as well and that's another factory finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

OK, so i'll buy Auto Finesse Spritz Interior Detailer, Sonus ****pit Detailer and Meguiars Quik Interior Detailer and try them all out. Hopefully none of them will be slippery.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Give autoperfekt a go great product nice silky finish &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

*Non slip matt cleaner that laves a fresh smell*

New this month to the UK, Airtune Xpress cleaning products.

Come and see us at Auto 365 in Chester at the end of this week and you might be able to pick up a free sample or two. There is a full range of interior cleaning products using the latest technology from Germany and all have odour removal properties too.

No shine, no slip, fresh smell and dispensers you have propoably not seen before to give you complete control.

Hope to see you in Chester!:driver:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Another thumbs up here for 303 aerospace protectant.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

mac1459 said:


> AG vinyl and rubber is good ,new car smell, never found it greasy , just wipe over do not buff, if buffed the dash reflects in the windscreen.used it on plastics and rubber under the bonnet spray on and leave for atleast 20 mins then wipe .


For the money and availability this is a cracking product for general uses when cleaning a car, can make a big difference, there are specialist products that will give a better finish to your dash but this is something I'll alway have in my arsenal


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Highly recommend 50cal interior dressing, lovely matt finish and lovely smell


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

sonax matt effect interior cleaner. brilliant stuff

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Does 303 Aerospace leave a Matt finish behind


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

mb1 said:


> Does 303 Aerospace leave a Matt finish behind


Slight sheen left behind. Goes after a few days. Darkens plastic. Does need to be applied and then buffed immediately.

Stopped using it, too much hard work. Does streak if it gets wet (e.g. Door cards when it's raining)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

How do apply this please


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

mb1 said:


> How do apply this please


It's written on the bottle, but...

Spray into a foam applicator or MF pad
Wipe onto the surface
Buff off with a dry MF (don't let it dry naturally)

Repeat on the rest of the car.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ODK cabin and believe it or not, SiRamiks leather coat is amazing on plastics. C6 matte dash does a great job at keeping the dust at bay ..


----------

